# Jim Dunlop Ultex Jazz IIIs!!!



## Pauly (May 2, 2007)

Not quite sure which forum to put this in, but I noticed that Dunlop are putting out our beloved Jazz III picks in Ultex form! 



> The new Ultex Jazz III combines the durability, sharp attack, and lightweight of Ultex with the coveted pointed tip design and quick release edge of a Jazz III. Ultex gives you the widest possible dynamic range of any pick on the market and is now available in the Jazz III shape to add speed, clarity, and definition to any style of playing.









http://www.jimdunlop.com/index.php?page=products/pip&id=334&pmh=products/picks


----------



## Edroz (May 2, 2007)

am i the only one who swears by dunlop sharps on this board. why can't they make an ultex version of those


----------



## Drew (May 2, 2007)

Bob, is the Ultex the one you swear by? Noodles...?


----------



## ohio_eric (May 2, 2007)

I can answer this. 

Bob loves him some Ultex picks. He's told me to buy some about a dozen times.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 2, 2007)

Drew said:


> Bob, is the Ultex the one you swear by? Noodles...?


Yeah, Mike said he uses this other kind which is cheaper but just in the generic pick shape.

Ultex = \m/


----------



## oompa (May 2, 2007)

neat


----------



## Drew (May 2, 2007)

fuck yeah. I'll order a dozen with my next string purchase.


----------



## Pauly (May 2, 2007)

Same, they're not out yet though (I think). :|

I'll be buying a bagful when they are though.


----------



## Benzesp (May 2, 2007)

Who stocks these? I looked on musicians friend didnt see them? I love my green tortex jazz pics but ultex is a very durable material. I might switch if I can find them.


----------



## Stitch (May 2, 2007)

I ordered some last week, they should be here by the 15th...I'll tell you how they go!


----------



## swedenuck (May 2, 2007)

Edroz said:


> am i the only one who swears by dunlop sharps on this board. why can't they make an ultex version of those



I swear by the black sharps dude, so you're not alone.


----------



## Vegetta (May 2, 2007)

Drew said:


> fuck yeah. I'll order a dozen with my next string purchase.



QFT - I will give 'em a whirl also


----------



## BrianCarroll (May 3, 2007)

Edroz said:


> am i the only one who swears by dunlop sharps on this board. why can't they make an ultex version of those



No, you're not buddy. I use the black 1.35mm.
Jazz III are too small and not sharp enough to me.


----------



## thedownside (May 3, 2007)

Edroz said:


> am i the only one who swears by dunlop sharps on this board. why can't they make an ultex version of those



if i could find those around here i would sooo be using them. as it sits now, i file down all my picks to have that shape.


----------



## Pauly (May 3, 2007)

Look forward to the first reviews, I've stuck with the Jazz III's for a long time now, I briefly tried the small Stubbys but they didn't feel great for chunking out riffs and stuff, be interesting to see if they're < or > than the normal ones.


----------



## Bartok (May 3, 2007)

Why can't they do textured stubbys  I loves me some 3mm stubbys but they get sweaty and slippery some times. Or a little elastic thumb loop or something, they're hard to keep hold of when tapping.


----------



## Pauly (May 3, 2007)

People have been wanting Ultex Jazz IIIs for a long time now, I'm sure if you bug them enough one day they'll release some.


----------



## Seedawakener (May 3, 2007)

Ive been using Jazz III tortex for a while... What is so special about the Ultex material? what does it feel like?


----------



## Azyiu (May 3, 2007)

I might give it a try when I come across to it, but I am just too used to Jazz III now. I don't see myself switching pick.


----------



## keithb (May 3, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> Ive been using Jazz III tortex for a while... What is so special about the Ultex material? what does it feel like?



It's harder feeling, with a sharper attack. It is also VERY wear-resistant - I use .73 Ultex picks when I play acoustic, and I have always lost them before having to replace them.


----------



## Pauly (May 3, 2007)

Yeah, you can start wearing the tips of the Jazz IIIs out quite quickly if you play a lot, like even after a week they're starting to get worn on the tip.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 3, 2007)

Finally saw this!

Drew, Eric knows me well. 


Gonna check these out.


----------



## Drache713 (May 3, 2007)

I'm getting these as soon as possible! This is like a wish come true...hopefully they'll be as thick as the regular nylon Jazz III's.


----------



## JBroll (May 3, 2007)

I use those Sharpies, too - 1.5mm whites.

Silly question, though... who has ever complained about the *weight* of a pick? Really?

Jeff


----------



## jem_legacy (May 3, 2007)

What's ultex?


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 3, 2007)

jem_legacy said:


> What's ultex?


the most magical thing ever, you really have to try it out


----------



## jem_legacy (May 3, 2007)

Virtually weightless and indestuctable! I like the sound of that, supposed to make your playing sound cleaner as well, or is this bullshit?


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 3, 2007)

Ultex is very snappy and responsive


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 3, 2007)

jem_legacy said:


> What's ultex?



The baddest pick materal ever.


----------



## JBroll (May 3, 2007)

Always thought it was clicky or scratchy on the normal-shaped picks I tried, but I'll give these a shot. I'll still take Tortex, myself.

Jeff


----------



## thedownside (May 3, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Ultex is very snappy and responsive



what is the difference betwen Ultex and Tortex?


----------



## Wiz (May 3, 2007)

so where do you get them?


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 3, 2007)

thedownside said:


> what is the difference betwen Ultex and Tortex?


tortex gets slippery, wears down and sounds dull in comparison


----------



## Zepp88 (May 3, 2007)

must.....try......ultex...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 3, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> tortex gets slippery, wears down and sounds dull in comparison


----------



## dpm (May 3, 2007)

I hope they do the Jazz III XL next. I find the small III just a bit too small


----------



## JBroll (May 4, 2007)

I'm curious as to what a Gel and an Ultex in a Sharpie or Jazz shape would be like, but after pulling out my old Ultex stuff I'm having trouble figuring out what all of the fuss is about. I'll try them, sure, but I'm not expecting much.

Jeff


----------



## OzzyC (May 4, 2007)

I haven't tried anything Ultex, but they might be worth a shot, I suppose. As of late, I've taken a liking to red (1mm) stubbies over my red nylon JIII's.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 4, 2007)

JBroll said:


> I'm curious as to what a Gel and an Ultex in a Sharpie or Jazz shape would be like, but after pulling out my old Ultex stuff I'm having trouble figuring out what all of the fuss is about. I'll try them, sure, but I'm not expecting much.
> 
> Jeff



The best thing about Ultex pics is they never wear down, I thoroughly disintegrated a Jazz III before, like...it doesn't exist any longer, but I've used 2 Ultex picks since I bought 2 packs, one from each one, and both are still in almost-new condition, the tip has rounded off but other than that they're brand new


----------



## Wiz (May 4, 2007)

seriously guys, where do you get those picks? can't even find them on ebay...


----------



## JBroll (May 4, 2007)

My problem with Ultex picks is that they don't make them sharp enough for me, and when I've tried sharpening them they didn't hold the tip well. Tortex works about as long in the condition I need it, and it feels and sounds nicer to me, so I haven't converted from that. I've also disintegrated Jazz IIIs, 1.5mm Sharpies, a few Big Stubby 3mm picks... can't even remember all that I've used long enough to note. Oh well.

Jeff


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 4, 2007)

i ´´swear´´ by ultex after i tried it... it´s the most comfy stuff to play with ever... before that i used Ultex and the standard grey nylon picks... but after i tried ultex picks, other types of picks just didn´t feel ´´right´´ after that  and i´ve had my one single ultex pick for like a whole year or more, and i still use it, only wear that´s visible is just a little rounding of the tip... i´m off to the music store today, gunna look for some other picks, see if i can find any other ultex ones, or some ordinary ones that i like


----------



## noodles (May 4, 2007)

Drew said:


> Bob, is the Ultex the one you swear by? Noodles...?



Nah, Mike uses Ultem (Steve Clayton's name for Ultex), I use Acetal. I loved the tonal response of Ultex, but the material was too soft for me. Something about the way I pick would put notches at the tip, and then the strings would hang up on the notches. I tried everything I could for three months to adjust my style, but I could never get comfortable with them.


----------



## eaeolian (May 4, 2007)

noodles said:


> Nah, Mike uses Ultem (Steve Clayton's name for Ultex), I use Acetal. I loved the tonal response of Ultex, but the material was too soft for me. Something about the way I pick would put notches at the tip, and then the strings would hang up on the notches. I tried everything I could for three months to adjust my style, but I could never get comfortable with them.



...whereas I love the damn things. Clayton's finishing stomps the crap out of Dunlop, too - they edges are so much tighter and cleaner than the edges of the Dunlop Ultex picks.

I like the acetal, too, but I love how the Ultem "softens" the attack just enough that it's still aggressive without being scratchy like Tortex is.


----------



## noodles (May 4, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> ...whereas I love the damn things. Clayton's finishing stomps the crap out of Dunlop, too - they edges are so much tighter and cleaner than the edges of the Dunlop Ultex picks.
> 
> I like the acetal, too, but I love how the Ultem "softens" the attack just enough that it's still aggressive without being scratchy like Tortex is.



I tried so hard to like 'em, too. As you said, the pick attack is just perfect. They also last for fucking ever in comparison (I round the tip of an acetal pick in one practice). I just somehow wind up notching them up. 

Clayton's finish work is what attracted me to them in the first place. The edges are completely rounded. Plus, they do custom graphics without requiring a service charge. Yay, custom picks cheap!


----------



## Nats (May 9, 2007)

are these bad boys out yet?


----------



## Powerslave214 (Jun 18, 2007)

Dunlop Jazz III Guitar Picks now has them in stock, that's where my order came from.

Got them in the mail on Saturday!


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 18, 2007)

I wonder if this is the same material as the Cool-brand "Juratex" picks I use. Even so, I like the grip better with the Cools.


----------



## Powerslave214 (Jun 18, 2007)

No, it's a different material. The juratex is acetal, very similar to the same plastic the Ibanez Steve Vai picks are made of (which is a different feeling acetal than Clayton uses).


The Ultex Jazz III's are the best feeling picks I've ever used.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 18, 2007)

Powerslave214 said:


> No, it's a different material. The juratex is acetal, very similar to the same plastic the Ibanez Steve Vai picks are made of (which is a different feeling acetal than Clayton uses).
> 
> 
> The Ultex Jazz III's are the best feeling picks I've ever used.



Then what are the Ibanez "Grip Wizard" Sand and rubber models made from? Because it's not the same material.


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 18, 2007)

I really must pick some of these up soon. I love the regular Jazz III's, as do alot of other people around here, and I am just really interested to see how these Ultex ones measure up.


----------



## yetti (Jun 18, 2007)

noodles said:


> Nah, Mike uses Ultem (Steve Clayton's name for Ultex), I use Acetal. I loved the tonal response of Ultex, but the material was too soft for me. Something about the way I pick would put notches at the tip, and then the strings would hang up on the notches. I tried everything I could for three months to adjust my style, but I could never get comfortable with them.



I think I'll give those a go the next time I buy picks. I <3 my jazz III's though.


----------



## Alpo (Jun 18, 2007)

My local shop should be getting these next week. I gotta go grab a few.


----------



## Nats (Jun 18, 2007)

finally!


----------



## Wiz (Jun 18, 2007)

If you guys find out where to buy them online let us know


----------



## Naren (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't know what picks I use. I know the brand is Dunlop and the thickness is usually about 0.6 (medium thickness) and usually kind of long. The ones I buy are always orange. I don't know if the pick I like only comes in orange or not, but I really like it. It's a nice length, perfect thickness (I can't play on those really thick picks. They slow me down), and... it's just cool.

I don't know what it'd be called.

I first started playing guitar on Dunlop regular jazz picks which were really really short and really really thick. I'll never touch those things ever again.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 18, 2007)

all my tortex jazz III's are worn out... And no store in stockholm stocks them anymore. Hopefully they'll stock these though. I need new picks ffs!


----------



## Nats (Jun 18, 2007)

Powerslave214 said:


> Dunlop Jazz III Guitar Picks now has them in stock, that's where my order came from.
> 
> Got them in the mail on Saturday!





Wiz said:


> If you guys find out where to buy them online let us know



.


----------



## Holy Katana (Jun 18, 2007)

How are they? I've wanted to play Ultex picks for a while, but I can't use anything but the Jazz III shape anymore.


----------



## ChaNce (Jun 19, 2007)

Edroz said:


> am i the only one who swears by dunlop sharps on this board. why can't they make an ultex version of those



I use the .88 version of this pick exclusively.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 19, 2007)

I love those Sharpies - use the same 1.5mm picks myself. Sometimes I use Jazz IIIs or teardrop-shaped nylon picks for acoustics (D'Andrea Pro Plec P358) but that's about it.

Jeff


----------



## kmanick (Jun 19, 2007)

I use the III XL's I hope they put those out as well.


----------



## Holy Katana (Jun 19, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> all my tortex jazz III's are worn out... And no store in stockholm stocks them anymore. Hopefully they'll stock these though. I need new picks ffs!



I thought regular Jazz IIIs were made of nylon. Do they make Tortex ones?


----------



## JBroll (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, they do - same shape and size but purple.

Jeff


----------



## Drew (Jun 19, 2007)

They also make tortex Jazz-style picks in different thicknesses - I've been using the green ones, which are sort of a medium-heavy.


----------



## DeathShred1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Edroz said:


> am i the only one who swears by dunlop sharps on this board. why can't they make an ultex version of those



Hey, your not alone. I love the sharps also and use the 1.14 mm. I have tried all types of pics and even played the jazz IIIs for a long time. But there is something about the sharps that have made me stick with them. But yeah a ultex version of the sharps I would love to try if they made them someday!


----------



## Holy Katana (Jun 20, 2007)

JBroll said:


> Yes, they do - same shape and size but purple.
> 
> Jeff



I've gotta check those out.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 20, 2007)

Holy Katana said:


> I've gotta check those out.



eBay: 10 Jim Dunlop Tortex Jazz Sharp Tip, Purple Heavy Gauge (item 300122822852 end time Jun-26-07 09:42:47 PDT)

This store, MohoMods, ships their stuff insanely fast and carries some truly bizarre pick varieties.

Jeff


----------



## Nats (Jun 20, 2007)

got my ultex jazz 3's in the mail today. best thing since sliced bread. will never go back to anything else...exept the regular jazz 3's. highly recommended


----------



## Murder Soul (Jun 20, 2007)

I've never used these. I guess I'll have to try them out. Whats so great about them?


----------



## Nats (Jun 21, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> I've never used these. I guess I'll have to try them out. Whats so great about them?



the size and shape of the regular jazz's is great to begin with. after using them, if i play with any other picks it feels like i'm using a butter knife or something. and now they're ultex. from what i've read, ultex lasts forever.. never wears. i like the feel of them alot better than the nylon jazz's too. they're kinda scratchy feeling so i get a much better grip on them. they feel alot firmer too and they're the same gauge as the regular nylon ones


----------



## Wiz (Jul 2, 2007)

Just got mine, been screwing around with them all day. The ultex ones feel a bit sturdier and harder, and less flexible on the string ( I don't know if it's just me ) but ultimately it's the same shape and they feel good.

The new grip is better imho, so I'll probably stick to these guys for a few years


----------



## jlagoon (Sep 30, 2007)

I got a pack of Ultex Jazz III a few days ago. I haven't tried it with my main rig, but do notice the difference in tone between it and the regular Jazz III Stiffo.

The Ultex Jazz III, material wise and playability wise, as mentioned by others, is sturdy, strong, picks strings easily, and has precise attack response. The Jazz III Stiffo, on the other hand, is the same, but has more friction going through strings.

Now, tone wise, they are quite different. The Ultex Jazz III has this tone feeling of "you pick the string, and it let it rings as if it doesn't affect the way the string vibrates." On contrary, the Jazz III Stiffo has more influence on how the string vibrates, it seems to dampen it slightly.

From my perception in distortion channel, the Ultex Jazz III gives the distortion channel slightly more crunch. The Jazz III Stiffo gives the distortion channel more bass string resonance, and low mid growl. So, I cannot, currently, decide which pick I prefer. Both of them produce good tone, but they are almost like a Mesa Boogie Mark series, and Rectifier series. And they would make you wish that you can combine both of them.

In clean channel, the Ultex Jazz III makes you feel as you are finger picking the strings, but the Jazz III Stiffo makes you feel as you are in control of the snappiness of your picking. Don't get me wrong, they are both responsive, but very different feel. Tone wise, it is very noticeable in picking the bass strings. The Jazz III Stiffo has more "boomy," not in a bad way, tone, but defined. The Ultex Jazz III is not boomy, almost natural sounding.

I am going to give these more trials.

Shouldn't this thread be in the Gear & Equipment forum, by the way?


----------



## darren (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried a Jazz III the other day and found it to be too small and too sharp for my sloppy style. When using small picks, i tend to drag the back of my index fingernail on the strings, which leads to wear and eventual injury. That's why i stopped using the small stubbies and went to the Big stubbies. But i have picked up a few Ultex picks and like them so far. Haven't tried them plugged in yet, though. They're hard as hell to find, too.

Maybe i'll see if i can order some Steve Clayton "ultem" ones.


----------



## Holy Katana (Sep 30, 2007)

lord lemons said:


> I've never had the chance to play Jazz III's but I love pointy tips. How big is the pick though? Is it the same size as a small stubby? If it is, I'm out.



The regular Jazz IIIs are very, very small. You can get Jazz III XLs, though, which are much larger, but have the same shape.


----------



## stubhead (Oct 1, 2007)

"mohomods" on Ebay carries all the Dunlop picks, even the weird hard to find ones. I change picks all the time, I don't feel there is a "best pick" - if you could only have _one kind of food_ for the rest of your life, what's the _best food?_ Cheaper than collecting Ferraris or Picassos, that's for sure. 

This week it's been a shortened-but-still-wide Jazz III XL, and a 346-shaped Ultex 1.00mm with the points thinned somewhat; next week it's sure to be something else. The littlest Jazz IIIs aren't working for me right now because I'm working hard on developing the closed-fist, completely-off-the guitar floating style of wrist & forearm motions; next week, who knows?


----------



## JBroll (Oct 1, 2007)

Mohomods is very helpful with that stuff. I've been tinkering with the Jazztone picks (205 and 208) and I found them there for half the price I saw everywhere else.

Jeff


----------



## jlagoon (Oct 2, 2007)

I am an Ultex Jazz III user now. I tried it in rehearsal, and just like Tayhan mentioned, the grip and the resistance are better than the Jazz III Stiffo. The tone is good too.


----------



## muffgoat (Oct 2, 2007)

I just got a 48 pack of the black jazz 3's, sooo happy


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 2, 2007)

muffgoat said:


> I just got a 48 pack of the black jazz 3's, sooo happy


damn dude! that's a lot


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I use Mohomods all the time.


----------



## muffgoat (Oct 2, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> damn dude! that's a lot



I know lmao i will be well over a years supply  but fuck man i gotta start stocking up on stuff, strings too it only makes sense


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've bought like 10 packs of picks in my life and I haven't used all of them


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 2, 2007)

mohomods is fucking amazing, if you guys didn't know.

Check out this score:

```
Seller: mohomods
Item Title 	Shipping 	Quantity 	Price
	5 New Jim Dunlop Ultex Jazz III Guitar Picks!!
	(300157533853) - Price: US $2.50
	US Postal Service First Class Mail 	1 	US $2.50
	New 10 Pack Dunlop Jazz III XL Picks, Red 1.38mm
	(300157538367) - Price: US $4.50
	US Postal Service First Class Mail 	1 	US $4.50
```

If you're wondering when he put up Jazz III XL picks, red pack 10, guess what?

I sent him a message and he put them up about an hour later.
Original link


```
Dear mohomods,
	
	Do you have these in red?
```


```
Dear xtremevillan,
	
	Just listed them in my eBay store.

Thanks,
Chris
```


----------

